# Hello from me and Mochi!



## MochiMama (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey there! My name is Ashley, I'm 28 and live in Minnesota with my wonderful boyfriend, our 13 year old Australian Shepherd Pepper, 3 crested geckos, a ball python, annnnnnd now our sweet baby Mochi! We adopted Mochi from YetiCoons about 2 weeks ago and I am beyond happy to have her as part of our family. I previously had two other kitties that I sadly needed to leave behind during my divorce a few years back. Since then, I have been longing to have another kitty companion in my life. So I did some research on breeds and found one I loved, Maine Coons! I continued my research to catteries in Minnesota, exchanged many many e-mails with them over the course of about 6 months or so I was able to pick up my sweet baby and start her life with us! 
I've never had a kitten until now, but I was sure to do a ton of research on the best ways to help them thrive growing up into the beautiful cats they will become! 

Mochi is a sweet, smart, sassy, and beautiful blue smoke MaineCoon. I fell in love with her the moment the pictures were sent to us! She fit into our home super easy, wanting to play and cuddle and explore right off the bat. She eats great, never had any potty accidents, sleeps in our room with us all through the night....I really could not ask for anything more! Here are some pictures of her along with her parents! She was formally known as "Fiona" but we did change her name to Mochi when she was adopted!

Her father, Moscow. HUGE Blue smoke Maine Coons from Russia

Her mother, Sheeba. A silver smoke tortie from Poland








And my little Mochi monster <3 She looks a lot like her father, I can't wait to see how she looks in a year!

Anyways that's enough gushing about my kitten for now, here is a bit about me as well =p 
Like I said, I live in Minnesota with my boyfriend and our (for now) animal family! I make big fuzzy animal costumes for a living and he is a bartender at a local pub. We like to watch paranormal shows on youtube, Rick and Morty, Game of Thrones, and lots of other random things. I also enjoy drawing as well when I can find time to! Below are a couple pictures of costumes I have made, along with our sweet old pup boy Pepper! 

Pepper, the 13 year old Australian Sheppard 








A few costumes I've finished more recently! 


















I hope to learn a lot more here and share my experiences along the way! Thanks for having me!​


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I can't see any of the pictures, don't know why, too sad. What a great intro, though. 

How old is the python? Mine is over 20, old enough to vote.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No pictures were attached.


----------



## MochiMama (Sep 26, 2017)

marie73 said:


> No pictures were attached.


Hmm I added them in while making the post. Hopefully I can edit and add the in now =)


----------



## MochiMama (Sep 26, 2017)

Alright so I can not for the life of me figure out how to edit my first post haha....so I'll add the pictures to this one in the order they were meant to be in. Hopefully they show up this time!


----------



## MochiMama (Sep 26, 2017)

eldercat said:


> I can't see any of the pictures, don't know why, too sad. What a great intro, though.
> 
> How old is the python? Mine is over 20, old enough to vote.


We've only had him for a little over a year now, but he is a Butter Ball Python, growing fast! I had a Red Tail Boa growing up for a while (along with many other more exotic animals, as my mother liked to raise a little bit of everything interesting haha) so it's cool to have another snake, though I mostly bought him for my boyfriend since he has always wanted one!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi! Both your dog and kitten are gorgeous. That dad cat is huge! I've seen that photo on the internet before. It might be the largest cat in the world. At least I think I saw it in relation to some such article!


----------

